# Benchrest/Offhand with Buckmark



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Just put my Tasco 1X20 Fine Crosshair Pistol Scope back on the Buckmark. I'm not doing any "speed" shooting with it, just plinking, so the crosshairs are MUCH better than the 4 MOA RedDot.

First Target, benchrest at 10M. Yes, that is a pinky-nail group.
Second Target, Offhand at 10M. One flyer...
BOTH are 10-shot patterns!


















Ammo is Federal "Target Grade for Semi-Autos" or whatever they call it. 500 per box. Next week I'll test CCI Blazers at 10M and 25M.

JeffWard


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Pretty nice groups, but if they were at 10M, why are there powder burns on the target? :mrgreen:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Todd said:


> Pretty nice groups, but if they were at 10M, why are there powder burns on the target? :mrgreen:


:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks, Todd. I thought I'd Photoshopped them all out, but you busted me!

That one is a good rest... The bottom one is all me!

JW


----------

